# Bell Expressvu



## mike6097 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello,
I am curious but is it possible to activate and receive Bell programming in the US? They have access to HD that Dish does not. This puzzles me since from what I have read Dish own this company. Anyone with any info on this please let me know. 

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Idiotnumber1 (Jan 5, 2005)

mike6097 said:


> Hello,
> I am curious but is it possible to activate and receive Bell programming in the US? They have access to HD that Dish does not. This puzzles me since from what I have read Dish own this company. Anyone with any info on this please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


To activate Bell ExpressVu unit in united states you need to find broker handle this for you as cannot subcribe directly as canadian address is required. for service.

Echostar as share in Bell ExpressVu but in no way does Dish own them.

Regards,

Alex


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

mike6097 said:


> Hello,
> I am curious but is it possible to activate and receive Bell programming in the US? They have access to HD that Dish does not. This puzzles me since from what I have read Dish own this company. Anyone with any info on this please let me know.


It's possible to subscribe to Bell ExpressVu in the US, though it's considered "gray market" because ExpressVu doesn't have permission to sell into the US. Generally the way it works is US subscribers will use a broker; the broker deals with ExpressVu on your behalf, providing them a Canadian point of contact on the account. The broker sells the necessary equipment to you, and you arrange to install it yourself or find someone to do it for you. On such broker is www.canamsatellites.com; I've used them for a couple years. Except for the occasional troubles with the Echostar equipment they've based their service on, it's been a good experience.

The footprint of one of their two satellites makes it difficult or impossible to receive in the southern parts of the US, but if you live in the northern/central part, it's usually not a problem.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Hmm.....Before you get an ExpressVu system, here is my list of why StarChoice is a better sat choice than ExpressVu.... 

....No contracts or detailed personal info required with StarChoice. Likely due to ExpressVu's problem with signal theft, ExpressVu requires lot's of personal info & locks you into a one or two year contract. StarChoice doesn't have a signal theft problem as they use DigiCipher ll technology...the same encription system used by TV stations. 

....You can make instant programming changes 24/7 365 with StarChoice. Changes are implemented while you are on the phone. ExpressVu CSR's don't work weekends & holidays. Also, ExpressVu won't allow you to downgrade programming until the next billing cycle. 

....No extra charge for HDTV channels on StarChoice....$10+HST/month for HDTV on ExpressVu. 

-StarChoice has a price freeze on Platinum Choice Plus $69.99/month or better programming until Feb 2006. They also waive the $5/month multi-receiver fee for Platininum Choice Plus or better subs. I haven't read about any price freezes with ExpressVu. 

....Small market local TV stations (great for additional timeshifting opportunities) are available to all on StarChoice...ExpressVu locks most subs out. 

....StarChoice has about 50 more audio channels than ExpressVu. StarChoice has Galaxie audio channels, Corus Max Trax audio channels, 7 Spokane FMs, + tons of Canadian FM's including 12 from Vancouver (I love CFOX 99.3FM...THE FOX ROCKS!)....Express only has Galaxie audio channels & a few Canadian FM's (no CFOX). You will really appreciate the StarChoice audio channels if you listen via your home theater receiver. We have even added Bose deck speakers for summer fun. 

....StarChoice uses Dolby sound in all it's receivers. ExpressVu uses a European sound system "Musicam" in it's cheap receivers like the 2700 & 3100. They do offer Dolby sound in their 6100 HD receiver. 

....StarChoice offers sets of US nets from four cities (U pick) vs two (no pick) on ExpressVu. You can switch up you choices of StarChoice US nets as often as you like. If you have a DSR500 receiver you can get local news & programming from all four cities....Detroit & Seattle on the HDTV channels + Buffalo & Spokane on the regular SD channels. 

....StarChoice uses multiple uplinks across Canada to send the signal up to Anik F1 & F2 and down to cable companies & your home. In many cases you are receiving a first generation quality signal. ExpressVu only has one uplink. In many cases they have to pick the signals off Anik F1 and then send them up to Nimiq 1,2 & 3 and back down to your home. A second generation quality signal. 

....Free Superstations if you order the Family channel with StarChoice...not free on ExpressVu. 

....Newer, bigger satellites(Anik F1 & F2) with better look angles/footprints with StarChoice= less rain fade! vs ExpressVu's rag-tag fleet of satellites. 

....Sim-subs...ie simultaneous substitution of Canadian nets over the US nets feeds....there are major differences between StarChoice & ExpressVu.... 
For HDTV channels....There have been no HDTV sim-subs on StarChoice. ExpressVu has experimented with CTV HD sim-subs and will do more shortly. 
For regular SD channels...StarChoice sends a signal to your receiver to switch the signals. Therefore you should only have local sim-subs from your billing address. You can cancel most sim-subs by unplugging for a few seconds. ExpressVu performs the sim-sub at their Mississagua uplink...therefore everyone watching ExpressVu gets the sim-sub. ExpressVu has even been sim-subbing their sister business TSN over US network feeds..ie golf on the weekends. StarChoice doesn't do this. 

....Bloomberg TV & FOX News are free to all on StarChoice until March 16th when they will be added to the FYI bundle. Bloomberg & FOX News are not available on ExpressVu 

....MSNBC (Imus, HardBall, Countdown, etc) for 99cents/month on StarChoice...MSNBC is not available on ExpressVu. 

....RaptorsTV for 99cents/month on StarChoice vs how much on BEV? 

....Both StarChoice & ExpressVu offer NFL Sunday Ticket. For casual football fans there is more than enough football in HDTV for no extra charge.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

The original poster said he was interested in HD. BEV has at least 3 times as many HD channels as SC. SC, for now, is short of space and has to juggle their meager HD offerings. All of BEV's HD is on 82, which does cover the entire U.S. - altho some of us on the fringes figure we need a 24" rather than an 18" dish. 
BEV has full time HD networks from CBS, ABC PBS,NBC, and Fox. Both from Boston and Seattle. They have 4 HD PPV. Have WGN HD (for WB programs). They have a couple of Canadian stations - one of which carries ST:E. They have a premium movie package (akin to HBO/SHO) with several channels - one of which is HD. Also have a couple of sports HD channels. And, for those who care, have NFL ST. 
It is true that as of a couple months ago when BEV moved some std. def. channels to an old sat., some of us lost those channels. The original sat. is receivable w. an 18" dish. For about 2/3 of the country - you can still get both the old and newer sat. at 91 w. the std. def. programming.
As for a "broker". All you need is a Canadian address to give BEV. Friend, relative, etc. YOU can call BEV yourself on their 416 number (as opposed to their 800 number which is blocked from the U.S.) You can set up your account to auto charge your U.S. credit card. I have never had a problem calling in. When you do so, just don't tell them how warm the weather is today<G>. If you do need a broker for an address, try to at least just pay him for the use of an address and YOU manage your own account. I never saw a piece of mail from BEV the first 3 years I had the service until they sent out new cards. When I heard they were doing that just told my cusin something important looking would be coming from bEV - so don't throw it out. She mailed it to me. I called into BEV and activated it. 
I would doubt that DISH owns any part of BEV. They are a subsidiary of the large Canadian Bell landline company. They do contract with DISH to use their hardware. HOWEVER, the hardware units are not interchangeable. You can't hook up a box w. a U.S. serial number to BEV or vice versa.

...mike


----------



## RogerDodger (Nov 15, 2003)

Bell Canada owns 100% of Express Vu which in turn is owned by BCE.

http://www.bce.ca/en/company/ownership/index.php


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

snidely said:


> The original poster said he was interested in HD. BEV has at least 3 times as many HD channels as SC. SC, for now, is short of space and has to juggle their meager HD offerings.
> 
> ...mike


Hmm - do you own stock in BCE?

Looking thru Expressvu's offering - don't see Canada's only 24 hour movie service - Movie Central HD - hmm - can't be lack of space

Yes - love that extra sports offering (must subscribe to Sports package, pay $9.95/month for network HD and then an extra $1.99 for TSNHD)

TSN HD offering for January after the World Junior Hockey Championship ended
"Jan 23 NFL Countdown 11:00 a.m. et
Jan 23 NFL Primetime 11:30 p.m. et"

Total non US network HD programming on CTV HD

(don't worry if you see, zippo on the line above - that's normal for Bell Canada - advertise 23 HD channels - charge $13.98/month extra for them - show upconverts 95% of the time)

Will the HD excitment on Bell owned broadcasters ever end.


----------



## Spruceman (Nov 21, 2004)

"StarChoice has about 50 more audio channels than ExpressVu. StarChoice has Galaxie audio channels, Corus Max Trax audio channels, 7 Spokane FMs, + tons of Canadian FM's including 12 from Vancouver (I love CFOX 99.3FM...THE FOX ROCKS!)....Express only has Galaxie audio channels & a few Canadian FM's (no CFOX). You will really appreciate the StarChoice audio channels if you listen via your home theater receiver. We have even added Bose deck speakers for summer fun"

-------------------------------------------------------------------

But ExpressVu offers all 45 Galaxie channels, whereas the StarChoice Galaxie-MaxTrax combo offers only some of each -- leaving out Easy Listening, Opera, Celtic, etc. The commercial FMs they offer are primarily top 40 hits, and top 40 country, and little else except CBC, which is also on BEV. Since I'm not into rock music (except like it was in the '50s) -- and my country interest lies in classic country (late '40s, '50s), ExpressVu would be my choice for audio.

One real advantage with *Choice is their receivers are cardless, so you dont have to go thru the logistics of a gray (grey) market card swap. An advantage with *Vu is for those people who are offended by the larger size of the *Choice dish.


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

S.C. Am said:


> Hmm - do you own stock in BCE?
> 
> Looking thru Expressvu's offering - don't see Canada's only 24 hour movie service - Movie Central HD - hmm - can't be lack of space
> 
> ...


 ...mike


----------



## snidely (Mar 11, 2003)

But ExpressVu offers all 45 Galaxie channels said:


> For years had a D* audio feed into our "house wide" audio system. (Speakers around the home.) When we got BEV 3 years ago we switched the feed into the audio system to BEV because of the better offerings.
> The card thing was no big deal. I can live w. that once every 3 years. Actually, most of us w. a BEV HD system on the left coast use a 24" dish to pull in the HD on 82.
> Before getting BEV 3 years ago, I did look into SC. At that time a lot of SC was not available for our location and, as i recall, no HD - at least for us. Most "southern" subscribers seem to go w. BEV, altho there are some SC people, mainly those who have std. def. Good source for Canadian DBS is the forum run by:
> www.kusat.com
> ...


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

S.C. Am said:


> Looking thru Expressvu's offering - don't see Canada's only 24 hour movie service - Movie Central HD - hmm - can't be lack of space


Hmm... need glasses?


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

dswallow said:


> Hmm... need glasses?


What an insult.

Some background:

The whole issus of Canadian HD is very much up in air. Years of allowing vertical integration in Canadian broadcasting have resulted in next to ZERO original programming and little investment in either production or distribution hardware.

American tv production houses actually produce more HD in Canada than Canadian companies do - once again so much for Soviet style market protection that is the hallmark of the Canadian system - the viewer doesn't gain - only the pocketbooks of the Big 5 who have paid for and bought the CRTC (government body)

Occassionally these children have fights in their little sandbox.

One is now in front of the CRTC - between Shaw (Shaw Cable - 2nd largest cable company; Star Choice - 2nd largest sat comp; Cancom - sat distributor of programming to cable head ends; + their programming arm (Corus - Movie Central etc)

and BCE - owner of all Nimiq and Anik satellites; largest Telco in Canada, owner of Expressvu; + 80% owner of BGM (CTV, TSN, Discovery HD)

So you won't seeing any Bell distributed American HD on any Shaw property and you won't be seeing the 24 hr Movie Central HD channel on Expressvu -

So on the one side are all the Canadian cable companies + StarChoice/Cancom wanting more HD programming - no matter from where and on the other side - the Canadian broadcasters (Bell, Global, CITY) attempting to block any further competition.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Spruceman said:


> An advantage with *Vu is for those people who are offended by the larger size of the *Choice dish.


....There isn't a heck of a lot of difference. ExpressVu has a 20" round dish ....StarChoice dishes are eliptical 60cm (23") or 75cm (30") at their widest point.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Hmm... need glasses?


....The Movie Central HD channel on ExpressVu is not the 24/7 Movie Central HD channel. Available only on Shaw & StarChoice www.globeinvestor.com/servlet/WireF...ator&date=20041223&archive=ccnm&slug=1223052n


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

QualityIsJobOne said:


> ....The Movie Central HD channel on ExpressVu is not the 24/7 Movie Central HD channel. Available only on Shaw & StarChoice www.globeinvestor.com/servlet/WireF...ator&date=20041223&archive=ccnm&slug=1223052n


I sort of inferred that from the other post, but thank you for saying it in English.


----------



## Shafting_Hard_All_Watcher (Feb 11, 2005)

I've never met a HAPPY Starchoice sub. The only people I've ever seen even mention Starchoice are paid touts. Hey Quality how much do you get paid for pushing Starchoice? No need to answer I'm sure it's enough. Starchoice is owned by the same lot that own Shaw cable. You know what Shaw stands for?

Shafting
Hard 
All
Watchers.

If you feel that US cable companies are too nice and don't raise your rates fast enough then Shaw are the people for you. 

Is it time for Shawchoices weekly price increase?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Shafting_Hard_All_Watcher said:


> I've never met a HAPPY Starchoice sub. The only people I've ever seen even mention Starchoice are paid touts. Hey Quality how much do you get paid for pushing Starchoice? No need to answer I'm sure it's enough. Starchoice is owned by the same lot that own Shaw cable. You know what Shaw stands for?
> 
> Shafting
> Hard
> ...


I switched from ExpressVu to SC about 5 months ago and love SC...Let me give you a few reasons why (no Im not a Shaw payee or whatever the hell you want to call it. I'm a grey sub)

-Picture quality is better on SC (for the channels I watch). EVU looks too dark
-SC actually has the sound the same on all channels...nice and loud. EVu had some so soft the TV was almost to the max, and then you switch to CBOT (CBC Ottawa) and you got blown into the next county
-TSN in basic package
-I can get CBC, CTV, Global, US Nets and TSN in a basic package for $20 CAD

Everyone has their own reason why they have SC or EVu. No need to degrade someone because of their choice. Some areas in the US EVu doesnt reach all the weay there, so SC is the only option.

QIJO just stated reasons to look at SC.

and as for the "weekly increase"....Yes SC raised their rates 2/1....but Bell did theirs last year (lets see...locals and us nets for 19.90 on old plan...now $25)


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

Does either SC or EV offer a HD-DVR? I have gotten so used to recording everything on my 921 and watching later, I am not sure I could go back to watching live.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Shafting_Hard_All_Watcher said:


> Hey Quality how much do you get paid for pushing Starchoice?


...LOL...so far $0  I have zero financial interest in the DTH satellite biz....I'm just a lowly StarChoice sub.

...I switched over from DirecTv to StarChoice in March 1998...after having DirecTv since December 1994.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

TonyM said:


> QIJO just stated reasons to look at SC.


...Thanks TonyM!


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

Shafting_Hard_All_Watcher said:


> Shafting
> Hard
> All
> Watchers.
> ...


Have you enjoyed your latest Bell increase?

I once had Bell Expressvu HD - not any more.

Yes the black crush annoyed me. 
Yes the phony 25 HD channel promo but showing 95% upconverts annoyed me. 
Yes paying extra for the HD signal of every channel after already having to pay for the SD version annoyed me.
Yes the lack of HD on Bell owned TSN HD annoyed me.
Yes the lack of HD on Bell owned Canadian version of Discovery HD annoyed.
But the straw that broke the camels back was Expressvu substituting inferior (and even SD broadcasts) Bell owned CTV signals over Boston and Seattle US network HD shows.

I noticed that this last practice is illegal under Canadian regulations, but according to posts on Canadian forums; Expressvu continues this practice having shown a CTV SD version of Lost the other night in lieu of Boston/Seattle HD broadcasts.

BTW, Star Choice is supposed to introducing the DSR530 Motorola dual HDtuner/DVR in the next couple of months. IF it is relatively bug free, I will seriously look at a subscription to SC.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

I am thinking about getting one or the other but concerned about signal. Is the upstate of South Carolina in a decent area? Several Canadian channels look interesting. Way too tired of American programming.


----------



## Altaman (Sep 7, 2004)

BEV has not done any signal substitiution over U.S HD channels since about November last year. There was a big problem with the substituting of signals, but numerous compaints over the quality of the signal among other things stopped it. Even during the Superbowl there was supposed to be signal substitution from Global TV over the Fox signal, due to numerous complaints over it's legality it was stopped as well.

It is correct that the channels TSN-HD and Discovery-HD are pathetic at best, but the HD channels ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX/WGN/PBS/CITY put out considerable HD product at least during primetime. CTV and Global while both have HD channels are mainly the U.S. programs with canadian commercials, but CTV has the biggest problem with sound quality, poor HD (they have even openly admitted that they have upconverted SD signals to their HD channel).

Without the signal substitution, I find the $10 mth for the HD channels worth the price to get the U.S. networks in their unaltered HD glory! When simsubbing starts again they we are into new territory!

In summary do not pay extra for the TSN/Discovery HD channels, they are not worth the price at any cost but the HD Network package is worth the $10 right now. Also as a final note, Discovery Theater HD and HDNet are both before the CRTC and final comments on the submissions are sheduled to end on March 7/05 and responses to those comments are acepted until March 21/05. From there it is a waiting game on when the CRTC will decide if the two channels would be allowed into Canada.

Alt


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Altaman said:


> ABC/NBC/CBS/FOX/WGN/PBS/CITY..... I find the $10 mth for the HD channels worth the price to get the U.S. networks in their unaltered HD glory!


...FYI....No extra charge/month for HD with StarChoice....All the above except WGN.

Sportsnet's HD games are also included with StarChoice. Free. :eek2:

I don't see the need to pay $10/month for this HD content with ExpressVu. :nono2:


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

rid0617 said:


> I am thinking about getting one or the other but concerned about signal. Is the upstate of South Carolina in a decent area?


...You won't have any problems with StarChoice. Their sats blanket North America. You can find the official footprints for Anik F1 & F2 here www.telesat.ca/satellites/footprints/index.htm

......Telesat hasn't posted the sat footprints for ExpressVu's Nimiq 1 & Nimiq 2 or the old bird that they renamed Nimiq 3. The channels on Nimiq 3 are not working for many in the US.


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

Ok, that helps me with that question. Now for the next one, which of the two would be the easiest to aim the dish. I was interested in Star Choice but am only going to get programming off the 1 satellite (107.3) and I've heard their eliptical multi dish is a bear to get aimed in. I notice the express view appears to have only 1 lnbf. 

Mainly what I want is the Canadian version of Total Choice Plus, Movies, Canadian locals and the American networks. Thanks to all for help.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Expressvu uses the same equipment as Dish Network. They normally use only one lnbf, but use a multi-sat dish (dish 500). I slapped a twin onto mine, that way I could get both their satellites (91 has most programming, but 82 has the HDTV stuff). In South Carolina, you should be in the footprint of N3, so should be able to get all the channels.
If you've ever aimed a Dish Network dish, Expressvu is exactly the same. I can't comment on StarChoice, as I've never had to aim an FSS dish, but it should be about the same as aiming a Dish Superdish.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

rid0617 said:


> Mainly what I want is the Canadian version of Total Choice Plus, Movies, Canadian locals and the American networks. Thanks to all for help.


I sorta get that with Bell Expressvu. I pay $98.90CAN/month ($87.00 + taxes) for the Total TV combo which includes Canadian & American Locals plus The Movie Network.


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

rid0617 said:


> I was interested in Star Choice but am only going to get programming off the 1 satellite (107.3) and I've heard their eliptical multi dish is a bear to get aimed in.


There are 2 types of SC edishes (each comes in 60 & 70cm). The older type has 2 flashlight style LNBF's + an external multiswitch. This type takes a bit of expertise to install as both the LNBF and dish skews have to be set for your location. This setup has a big advantage for those wanting more than 4 receivers as the multiswitch can be installed inside (uses 22khz switching like DirecTV does)

The newer type has built in 4 port mutiswitch. This is very easy to setup. It is aimed at 111.1 (F2). It is the same dish as the Gainmaster sold for DTV usage. The skew is exactly the same as the DTV with Sat C kit and the location is just to the right of the DTV setup (DTV dish is aimed at 110)

Right now there is not a lot of English non HD services on F2 (It is mainly French, ethnic and HD). However, all new programming will go to F2 and the same dish will be used when SC goes to triple sat operation at either 109.2 or 105.

As for programming, sounds like you are after Essentials + Movies (Superstations are included in Movies) + no extra charge for HD.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

S.C. Am said:


> The newer type has built in 4 port mutiswitch.


Thats the one we have!... three tvs hooked up to it now + room for another tv later on!

BTW...No multi-receiver fee for us Platinum Plus or better StarChoice subs! :hurah:

BTW2...We actually have another of these dishes set up at our other house in southern New Brunswick....we just carry along a StarChoice receiver when we go up there!


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

My needs are simpler.. Only one TV, one satellite. I love the variation of prices. One dealer says $149 for receiver and dish, another says $269 plus $20 pre-authorization fee (preprogrammed) and $50 for use of Canadian address.


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

rid0617 said:


> My needs are simpler.. Only one TV, one satellite. I love the variation of prices. One dealer says $149 for receiver and dish, another says $269 plus $20 pre-authorization fee (preprogrammed) and $50 for use of Canadian address.


These guys are trustworthy

http://www.kusat.com/catalog/default.php?cPath=18

You CAN NOT use the PPV promo as a southern sub.

The 315 adds DD5.1 vs the 205. 
The 451 is a discontinued combo cable/satellite receiver. It has DD5.1; 2 sets of A/V outputs, can be converted to UHF remote operation, plus has the high speed data port to add the Motorola HD decoder. It does NOT have a Svideo output


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

thank you. their prices are much more in line than what i have been seeing.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

I got both my SC and EVu systems from www.kusat.com

Real nice guys


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey There:

Just in case you didn't know, BEV shut off the Nagra 1 stream today. I had to call my broker, who already sent me the new card, to activate it. I use CanAm as my broker, but this one is in BC.

So far, DN hasn't yet imposed a deadline for their old cards, as they haven't sent me their new card.

-A-


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

Art7220 said:


> I had to call my broker, who already sent me the new card, to activate it.


...IMO...Thank goodness that StarChoice has no "cards" to worry about. :hurah:


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Art7220 said:


> Just in case you didn't know, BEV shut off the Nagra 1 stream today.


Just the porn stream? Cause the kids are still watching TreeHouse, and I haven't gotten new cards yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I may have to get a second reciever just for the treehouse channel. My 2 year old LOVEs that channel and its great after Noggin goes off the air at 6pm.


----------

